# Dryers revisited



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

This subject has been discussed more than once, but I've got the itch now for a "good" dryer for my dogs.

Does anyone have any feelings- positive or negative- about their dryers?

Has anyone seen really good prices anywhere?

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> This subject has been discussed more than once, but I've got the itch now for a "good" dryer for my crew.
> 
> Does anyone have any feelings- positive or negative- about their dryers?
> 
> ...


I can put you in touch with a woman that works for Sears but on the commercial side of it. She can save you a ton of money unless the item is already on sale


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, and speaking of good prices, my gf really surprised me this week. We were out shopping and I was looking at a fake tree that's HUGE (like at least 3 feet across and taller than I am) and I liked it but didn't want to pay such a high amount for it. My gf went up to the manager of the place and asked her if she had any discount coupons and told her what I wanted. The manager gave her a 50% off coupon!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Jan,

I meant a dryer for the dogs. I wasn't specific about that originally.
Now if I could find a 50% off coupon for one of those I'd be set!:tea:

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Thanks Jan,
> 
> I meant a dryer for the dogs.
> 
> Beverly


ound: I missed that part of it
I have the master blaster but would prefer a stand dryer. You need 3 hands with the high power dryers....or at least I do


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought a Metro Air Force 4.0 not too long ago & found it on ebay cheaper than both PetEdge & Petsmart. They seemed to have better prices but the shipping was the deal killer. I love it! It definitely cuts down on drying time not to mention about worrying about overheating them with my human dryer. I tried it out @ one of those DIY dogwashes and was a bit weary as the attachment they had on was the hose type nozzle & you had be careful that u didn't to close otherwise it'd cause a dog to matt. Eek! I loved how fast it got her dry tho & decided to order it anyways as I have two Papillons that are little shedding monsters. Anywho, I was very pleased when I received it that there were different nozzle attachments. My fave one is long and oblong & I really haven't had any issues with it causing matts.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Beverly~ I'm w/you on this one. I'll be watching this thread to see what opinions and advice is posted op2:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll check out the Metro Air Force 4.0 thanks!

The others that I've had suggested have been the Edemco 7001 and the Kool Dry by CC.

Any other comments?:ear:
Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> I'll check out the Metro Air Force 4.0 thanks!
> 
> The others that I've had suggested have been the Edemco 7001 and the Kool Dry by CC.
> 
> ...


This is just my opinion but the quality high powered hand held dryers do pretty much the same thing. In my case they blow pictures off of the wall from across the room :biggrin1: You hold the hose with one hand and do whatever with the other hand.
The stand dryer isn't as powerful with air flow however both hands are free and you can hold and brush the dog easier
We use the master blaster for blowing leaves out of the yard :biggrin1:


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a threed I will be watching too.

I have a METRO air force 4.0 Cage master. It got two different hose one regular for hand and one for to try in "cage"...The last one I have NEVER used BUT it sounded like a grate idea when I got it....I could just be around...and the dog get dry...

Anyway...I have the hose in a "mobile" arm...most of the time. Directing the air where I want it to be. I take some time to get use to and it is easy to tangel the coat. I use to think "line brushing" ans point the air in the direktion where I want the coat to go.

MY dog moved out of the house and in to the garden the first time they heard it...IT SOUND LAUD! I never use it in the face there I have a regular hair drying that have coold as a option.

I can dry my dogs in full coat (accept the face) for 15-20 minuts. And that is grate for them...and me...IF I am going to a show...I use a regular hairdryer for the LAST finish even on the reast of the coat...not only the head.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

This is the one I bought and I love it! http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263 It has adjustable speed and temps so you can use the high speed as a force dryer and then slow it down when you want. It's not too loud either! I just got this one last year, but I was also looking at the Kool Dry CC one.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

good buddy said:


> This is the one I bought and I love it! http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263 It has adjustable speed and temps so you can use the high speed as a force dryer and then slow it down when you want. It's not too loud either! I just got this one last year, but I was also looking at the Kool Dry CC one.


I have this one too and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Christy,

Was it you that had ordered that dryer late last year and was considering returning it before it arrived?

I was watching a dryer thread before and couldn't make up my mind then, but it's getting more desperate.
Today as I was getting ready to work on Barki, my clippers quit working properly. The blade won't cut unless you press it against the dog firmly, if that makes sense. arggggg It's always something! Hopefully I can find someone in town to look at it, ,the dealers rep is in Omaha.

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Beverly if you need new clippers, this one is awesome. There's so little vibration and noise and they don't get hot. http://grooming.petedge.com/Wahl-Platinum-Arco-SE-Cordless-Clipper-Kit-WA25451.pro
Because of my standard poodle I've gone through almost every clipper made and this is by far my favorite. The old one would let the comb attachment come off but the newer one has it on there nice and tight.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

Can you change the blades on the clipper? Usually clippers come with #10 blade, but I like to use #15 or #30 on my poodles' faces.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Christy,
> 
> Was it you that had ordered that dryer late last year and was considering returning it before it arrived? Beverly


Yes! I was having a last minute panic that I wanted to change my mind LOL! It's so embarassing now  but there were so many different choices I was afraid to choose one and then not like it. As it turned out there was nothing to worry about. I love this dryer! I really like that you can adjust the air speed and you can also adjust the temp. It doesn't put out much heat and I didn't want that! I would say the temps are more like cool and lukewarm...but it's nice to have just that tiny bit of warmth on a cold day for them. Rufus' hair is dry and breaks easily and his coat is doing much better using a dryer like this. The people hair dryer was too drying on him.

Jan, I have the Wahl Mini Arco and LOVE it! I think it has a smaller cutting head than the one you show but I need that for my Crested. I tried a couple others and they were noisy or would pinch or pull hair and my little Wahl is quiet and does a great job! I love this little clipper! I don't cut my Hav's hair but I've used it for trimming the feet and it cuts so easily!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I use to have standard poodel too...and for me 
http://www.andis.com/USA/products.asp?Div=SM Animal&Product=Clipper

You can use the Oster blades on the Andis cutter if you like....Why I did get the Andis and not the Oster is my feeling that Oster ger more hot...And that is a issue if you have a standard poodel....

It cut like butter...BUT if it not sharpened in a while...OR you have been cutting thru dirty coat..I think you need to leave your blade for sharpening.

I had my clipper for more then 10 years...AND use it for more then my dogs...my hubby BUT whit a different blade on he´s own...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

karin117 said:


> I use to have standard poodel too...and for me
> http://www.andis.com/USA/products.asp?Div=SM Animal&Product=Clipper
> or you can use the Oster "i do not know how to say it so I say in in swedish...skär" on the Andis...the different cutting ....skär....
> 
> ...


Different cutting blades? I tried searching skär and got a video of cutting a floor, a picture of a woodcarving blade and a video of a man shaving.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Beverly~ I'm w/you on this one. I'll be watching this thread to see what opinions and advice is posted op2:


me too....I want a dryer that dries them faster!!! and of course no matting


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have change my "skär" to blade

NOW. I would LOVE a post where we do picture of grooming? Before and after...tools...AND SO ON...to edjucate...and have some fun


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

juliav said:


> Jan,
> 
> Can you change the blades on the clipper? Usually clippers come with #10 blade, but I like to use #15 or #30 on my poodles' faces.


It has a button on it that will change the blade that comes with it from a 10 up to a 40. The 30 setting can nip every now and then but that's common with a 30 setting for some reason. When you want a longer cut than the 15 you put one of the guards on it and choose your size.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Christy, I was wondering how the mini did. I heard it wasn't as powerful as the full size one but yours sounds great!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lynn said:


> me too....I want a dryer that dries them faster!!! and of course no matting


You can use the forced air dryer to keep away the matts. There are some poodle people who use it daily on a dry show coat to avoid matts. I wonder if it would help a hav through a coat change?
You have to be careful how you use it though or you'll create matts.......and blow pictures off of the wall


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love my K-9 force dryer. I have it on an arm and use the brush. They have all been taught pretty much to stay. I don't use it on their face cause like others have said, it is pretty powerful. My ideal set up, I would get a stand dryer to do the paws while I was using the force dryer. My groomer friend has that exact set up and I have used it and would love it. Oh she has a built in tub with a shampoo machine too! Now, I am really dreaming!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Thanks Christy, I was wondering how the mini did. I heard it wasn't as powerful as the full size one but yours sounds great!


I've never tried the SE model. Keep in mind I'm using the mini to SHAVE a hairly hairless Crested down. She has a lot of coat but it's a single coat and very short already, so I don't know how that would compare to giving a Hav a puppy cut! My Hav boys are both in full coat. They wouldn't wear a short cut well.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I've never tried the SE model. Keep in mind I'm using the mini to SHAVE a hairly hairless Crested down. .


Is it a 40 blade or can you switch it like the larger one?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Is it a 40 blade or can you switch it like the larger one?


It's a 30 blade. You can't switch it, but it comes with some guide combs. I've never used the guide combs, with my Crested I just shave her! The 30 gets her nice and close.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I have the 4.0 Metro Air Force dryer. It works great, but is really loud!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> It's a 30 blade. You can't switch it, but it comes with some guide combs. I've never used the guide combs, with my Crested I just shave her! The 30 gets her nice and close.


Maybe the blades are different in the two? I use the 40 setting for my poodle's face and that isn't a surgical shave
We're probably talking numbers that hav people aren't used to  A 40 blade used to be known as a surgical blade, the 30 leaves a little more hair, the 15 leaves even more hair, and the 10 leaves more hair than the 15 does. The larger the number, the closer the clip.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> I have the 4.0 Metro Air Force dryer. It works great, but is really loud!


Ours is really loud too. We found that if we use it in the bathroom and close the pocket door as much as we can with the unit outside of the door and the hose inside of it that it helps cut some of the noise.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Maybe the blades are different in the two? I use the 40 setting for my poodle's face and that isn't a surgical shave
> We're probably talking numbers that hav people aren't used to  A 40 blade used to be known as a surgical blade, the 30 leaves a little more hair, the 15 leaves even more hair, and the 10 leaves more hair than the 15 does. The larger the number, the closer the clip.


Jan, I have no formal grooming experience so I couldn't tell you much more than what I like. The 30 gets her face as close as I would care to go. She looks hairless although over the rest of the body she does show a soft peachfuzz of coat. (I'm sure it wouldn't be considered "surgical") If I really want her true hairless over the body, I use Veet LOL! Chinese Cresteds have very thin skin and I have to be very careful to stretch the skin as I groom with the clippers or they will nip, so I would be scared to go with a 40 blade! :fear:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't have any formal training either....not even informal as my poodle will tell you  I've just had to learn how to use the clippers myself or pay a kings ransom to have her groomed over the last 7 years. She's so soft and beautiful when they do her and she's 'cute' when I do her


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I don't have any formal training either....not even informal as my poodle will tell you  I've just had to learn how to use the clippers myself or pay a kings ransom to have her groomed over the last 7 years. She's so soft and beautiful when they do her and she's 'cute' when I do her


oh! I thought you had professional training. I'm from the school of Try Try Again! My father always said you can pay someone else to do something for you over and over again or you can pay once for the tools and learn to do the job yourself.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> oh! I thought you had professional training. I'm from the school of Try Try Again! My father always said you can pay someone else to do something for you over and over again or you can pay once for the tools and learn to do the job yourself.


hahahahahahahaha If I read that to my poodle she'd rolling on her back laughing all day long and then giggle every time she looked at me for the next few days. 
Over 7 years I've had to learn about the different clippers and blades or pay a fortune to get a standard poodle groomed. For the first couple of years she went to a groomer then I added up what I was paying and bought clippers, then other clippers, then other clippers, then different blades and more blades and learned how to use them.....for the most part. She's soooooooo pretty when she comes home from the groomer because somehow they straighten her coat but when I do her she gets even curlier.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> This is just my opinion but the quality high powered hand held dryers do pretty much the same thing. In my case they blow pictures off of the wall from across the room :biggrin1: You hold the hose with one hand and do whatever with the other hand.
> The stand dryer isn't as powerful with air flow however both hands are free and you can hold and brush the dog easier
> We use the master blaster for blowing leaves out of the yard :biggrin1:


I just took your advice and used the CC dryer to blow the pollen out of the puppy yard. So much quieter than the lawn blower, easier to use - not as heavy. Worked great!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi!
Can you tell me the make and model of this dryer? The link now only brings me to the Pet Edge website and I was looking for a dryer that is recommended .
Thanks.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

cloe's_mom said:


> I just took your advice and used the CC dryer to blow the pollen out of the puppy yard. So much quieter than the lawn blower, easier to use - not as heavy. Worked great!


LOL makes sense to me! My neighbors don't even look at me funny when I use it anymore


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

luchetel said:


> Hi!
> Can you tell me the make and model of this dryer? The link now only brings me to the Pet Edge website and I was looking for a dryer that is recommended .
> Thanks.


Which dryer? If you go to the pet edge website, put in the search Master Blaster. You might be able to get one on Ebay cheaper


----------

